# in the cooler



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys we are back cold and snowed who says thres no moose in 21 Bill mackay the killing machine and very keen hunter snuffed this at 20 yards on our last day of the hunt ..days leading up to this where wet and cold and super windy so calling was a disaster..ut final mourning beautiful no wind minus 3 crystal clear and ya could hear a pin drop..first a larger bull came in but stayed out of range and this guy was in love with bill.. perfect shot and went 20 yards only and stayed on the clear cut road to boot..we had a great time and bill will learn to fish someday and ask him about his teeth and the toilet ...I laughing so hard typing this never put your plates above the toilet lol lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

heres another shot where I don`t look like I`m in so much pain lol lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats, nice picture Ted.
Great that your group got a moose.
Enjoy the feast!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice harvest. Congrats!


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice going Bill!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice moose guys. Congrats.
Having it drop on the clear cut road as well is quite the bonus.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Ted and Bill .The Mack Attack strikes again.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

congrats gentlemen, so what did ya get em with ?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice Ted and Bill! Nice animal for sure.


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on a fine bull!


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Fellas. Glad we're all not making "tag soup" this year :set1_pot:


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great job. Excellent Bull.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

well done Ted & Bill nice bull


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Congratulations guys. Nice Bull. Nothing like moose meat.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Very well done!:cheers:


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Way to go congrats.
Raymond


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats. 
Glen


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrat from Quebec and well done.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just got our meat from processor wow 8 boxes cut and wrapped.. freezer is kinda full ..first tenderloin in a couple of days for sure when I can sit back and enjoy it .. I guess a bottle of red with that...lol lol


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like you had better luck in 21 then we did.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on that nice Bull. Good job. Now, I want to hear the story about the teeth and toilet! Come on......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats a story for around the campfire at my charity tournament ...bring extra underware because your going to p--s your pants laughing...when you hear it lol


----------

